# Winners!!! Mix plate -Meat and Three Winners!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2017)

First off thank you to all who paroticipated in the throwdown. Everybody posted up some fine looking meals!  Please post up threads about your cooks.

Another big shout out to our sponsors, AmazeN Smokers and Thermapro for offering some great prizes!

Now onto the Winners!!!

A big Shout out to the Members choice winner Worktogthr!!!!!!!!!!!!! Entry #5

A big Shout out to the Judges choice winner Browneyesvictim!!!!!!!!!! Entry #1

Way to think outside the box!

Once again thank you to everyone that participated. Keep your eyes peeled as the next throwdown will be coming out soon.

Please visit our prize sponsors websites:

A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS LLC

ThermoPro


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2017)

Congrats guys.

Well plated food.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 11, 2017)

Great job for sure!  Everything looked great and I'm looking forward to the next creations!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 11, 2017)

Congratulations to the Winners!

And again, a big thanks to everyone who entered, great looking plates all around.


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 11, 2017)

Well congrats to all, great job on your creations, plating and efforts... Way to go...


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the votes!  I was the Meat and Three sandwich!  I had a lot of fun doing this and a lot of fun eating it.  Especially when I made the sandwich, forgot to put the code word in the picture, ate it, realized my mistake, and had to remake it...and eat it again haha.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 11, 2017)

Congratulations to the winners, it was fun.

Mr. T


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 11, 2017)

I am honored for the runner up spot! Thank you judges and members. Great job Case on putting the lasso around this event! Lastly, congratulations Worktogthr for the great looking sandwich that clearly everyone wants a bite out of! That there was some great competition!

This being my first throwdown, I had no idea what to expect, and I certainly wasn't expecting a prize, so that's just icing on the cake. I will have more photos of the Teriyaki chicken and 3 plate posted up shortly.


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 11, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> I am honored for the runner up spot! Thank you judges and members. Great job Case on putting the lasso around this event! Lastly, congratulations Worktogthr for the great looking sandwich that clearly everyone wants a bite out of! That there was some great competition!
> 
> 
> This being my first throwdown, I had no idea what to expect, and I certainly wasn't expecting a prize, so that's just icing on the cake. I will have more photos of the Teriyaki chicken and 3 plate posted up shortly.



Congrats to you as well!  Funny thing is, I was thinking about going the Asian route too as I have been on an egg roll and goyza/dumpling kick lately.  I wish I could order a few trays of your entry to serve as an awesome appetizer when I host easter!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 11, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Congratulations to the winners, it was fun.
> 
> Mr. T


Seems I have some work to do in order to compete with these fellas.

Entry #4 Process http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261131/coffee-smoked-oxtail-ragout-stew-sous-vide

Mr. T


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 11, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Seems I have some work to do in order to compete with these fellas.
> 
> Entry #4 Processhttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261131/coffee-smoked-oxtail-ragout-stew-sous-vide
> 
> ...


Latin: Mobilis Vulgus 
translation: The fickle crowd

Ya never know, just bring your A-Game.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 11, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Congratulations to the Winners!
> 
> And again, a big thanks to everyone who entered, great looking plates all around.


+1

Congrats mystery dish winners :D


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2017)

Congratulations fellas!

All the entries were fantastic!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 11, 2017)

Well, once again, I didn't win, but I had a ball! 
Congrats to the winners!
Worktogthr, that was the "Outside The Box" they were talking about. Kudos!

Dan


----------



## b-one (Apr 11, 2017)

Congrats and great work! I think the winning photos should be included in the announcement thread.:devil:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2017)

b-one said:


> Congrats and great work! I think the winning photos should be included in the announcement thread.:devil:



Unfortunately I post from my phone 99% of the time and it's not possible without a lot more work. So more than likely that won't happen.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 11, 2017)

b-one said:


> Congrats and great work! I think the winning photos should be included in the announcement thread.:devil:


Agreed.
I'd like to see all entries with a name to go with them, not all will take the time to post cook threads.



dirtsailor2003 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats and great work! I think the winning photos should be included in the announcement thread.:devil:
> ...


If ones not happening, the other certainly isn't either.
Posting pics and such from a smartphone is a bit of a PITA.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Agreed.
> I'd like to see all entries with a name to go with them, not all will take the time to post cook threads.


I just posted mine.  

But I agree.  I would like to see names with dishes also.


----------



## b-one (Apr 11, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats and great work! I think the winning photos should be included in the announcement thread.:devil:
> ...



Understandable.:devil::biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I just posted mine.
> 
> 
> But I agree.  I would like to see names with dishes also.



Using the format from the past. It all takes time....

Most will come forward and some do not. I plan to stick to the current format.  Some like to remain anonymous. 

If I can I will post a photo. 

It was my error in a hurry not to post the entry number by the winners this morning. 

That is all.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Using the format from the past. It all takes time....
> 
> Most will come forward and some do not. I plan to stick to the current format. Some like to remain anonymous.
> 
> ...


No problem TD master.   I understand it takes time and I use my phone most of the time.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Apr 11, 2017)

Congratulations to the winners.  Great job to all who participated.  I am looking forward to reading (and making/trying) these threads.  It was a tough decision as there were many great looking plates.  I sat on the side for this one learning.  Looked like lots of fun, and never following a TD before, wanted to make sure I understood how they worked.  Next one no excuses, definitely all in.  Again great job everyone.

And DS, thank you for making this happen.  You deserve a prize too for all the hard work.

Mark


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 11, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I just posted mine.
> 
> 
> But I agree.  I would like to see names with dishes also.



OK, I was entry #2. 
I'll try to post tomorrow. I did take some pics....


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 11, 2017)

I was this entry...












IMG_4651.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 11, 2017





For me the thought for the entry, came after I made a 2 meat and three sides meal for dinner one night and posted about it.  Then the thought came into my mind that I should of made a sandwich out of it so I remade all the ingredients took pictures, and forgot to add the code word, then ate it haha.  So then I had to remake he sandwich (thankfully this time with ingredients to spare) and include password... it was a labor of love.  Thanks again for voting!


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 11, 2017)

Congratulations to the winners, nice plates!  Great job by everyone, 













throwdown.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Apr 11, 2017






even me!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Thanks again Case for doing this.  It's my first throwdown and didn't know the protocol.  I don't have a procedure thread.  I smoked some ribs with Jeff's rub, made a batch of Dutchs beans, smothered some cabbage with bacon and tasso, and my better half wanted some Zea's corn grits.  Zea's is a rotisserie restaurant around here and I followed their recipe.  Grilled corn on the cob, yellow corn grits and heavy cream, I'm not a grits fan but the GF loved them.  It was fun!

Mike


----------



## tropics (Apr 12, 2017)

Congrats to the winners and the others,all of the entries looked great.

Entry #11













100_5360.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 12, 2017






will try to make a post later,getting ready for Easter and building a new Canopy

Thanks to all who voted for me

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 12, 2017)

Great job by all the entries and DS for all his work my first following of a TD. Congrats to the winners and the runner ups.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 12, 2017)

Speaking of canopy Richie.... Your potato is cracking me up! I cant help it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















hire_bus_brown-20.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Apr 12, 2017






It really is a tasty looking plate though...


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 12, 2017)

Congrats to the winners and everyone who participated!  Great community fun!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 12, 2017)

Great job everyone....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...


----------



## disco (Apr 12, 2017)

Kudos to all who entered and congratulations to the winners.

Disco


----------



## tropics (Apr 12, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Speaking of canopy Richie.... Your potato is cracking me up! I cant help it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bud I needed that chuckle.

The new Canopy is a hard top so I may be able to keep my smokers out of the weather.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2017)

Congrats to "Worktogthr" and "Browneyesvictim" !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Congrats to ALL the Rest of the Awesome Entries!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Way to go Gang!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 12, 2017)

Congrats to the winners and a great job all. Voting was hard. Like going to a new restaurant in town. How do you choose when the whole menu looks amazing???...JJ


----------



## seenred (Apr 15, 2017)

Congrats guys...those were some awesome plates!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## sportgd (Apr 16, 2017)

Congrats to the winners, all of it looked great.  Looking forward to participating in future throwdowns now that we're getting to smoking weather in the northeast!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2017)

*New Throwdown will be posted Monday morning April 24th 2017. Keep your eyes peeled! *


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 21, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> *New Throwdown will be posted Monday morning April 24th 2017. Keep your eyes peeled!*



I missed the last one Case.  Its been so long since we had one that i quit checking out the throwdowns.  Now that you have it up and running again I'll be watching.

Great work on your part.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> I missed the last one Case. Its been so long since we had one that i quit checking out the throwdowns. Now that you have it up and running again I'll be watching.
> 
> Great work on your part.
> 
> Gary


Gary,

As long as there is interest I will try post a new one once a month.


----------

